# want to become a police officer



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

i am a 23 year old female, currently in the army reserves, ass. degree in criminal justice...i have passed the nyc police exam and mass civil service exam in 02, both tests have expired and i missed this year's sign up for the civil test...for non-civil police departments what can i do to join a police department? or any university pd's?
i have a clean record and excellent military record.

thanks


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

megan moore";p="59603 said:


> i am a 23 year old female, currently in the army reserves, ass. degree in criminal justice...i have passed the nyc police exam and mass civil service exam in 02, both tests have expired and i missed this year's sign up for the civil test...for non-civil police departments what can i do to join a police department? or any university pd's?
> i have a clean record and excellent military record.
> 
> thanks


Sounds like you've got you're "stuff" together. If you don't have any luck there, you can always try the west coast. LAPD is looking to hire at least 400 in the next year or so. There are two other guys from Weymouth on the job also, myself included.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

> i am a 23 year old female, currently in the army reserves, ass. degree in criminal justice...i have passed the nyc police exam and mass civil service exam in 02, both tests have expired and i missed this year's sign up for the civil test...for non-civil police departments what can i do to join a police department? or any university pd's?
> i have a clean record and excellent military record.


First, forget the NYPD. :roll: Second, you have until April 4th to register for the civil service exam. 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

Departments are always looking for women. I dont think it would be hard to get on a campus pd or a non civil service pd. Rehoboth, swansea, dighton, etc. You got a good shot. Don't give up. The process to become a police officer is long and stressful. DOnt give up and hang in there. It's all worth it in the end. :shock:


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Ok lets look at the check list..

Military--Check 
College degree-- Check
Female-- Big Check

If you are willing to go to relocate for the NYPD, then why not look else where in the NY,CT, or RI area. You have 3 great qualities (above check list) that almost every PD is looking for.
Good luck.


----------



## badgeno65 (Feb 6, 2005)

Nashua NH will be holding a test in April and they are actively seeking females. They are having two informational sessions in Apri/May.

Check out the Nashua PDs Women in Policing Section:

http://www.gonashua.com/


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Move to Boston and try to get on the Munis so you can team up with the Ukrainian Bull Dunngeon and form the female version of the movie Red Heat.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I'd pay money to see it.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

ooohhhh good idea southside, maybe we can get gil to set up a webcast on this site!

Back to the topic- u have so many options, all 1's that have been pointed out. why did u think u missed this years civil service exam?

"EXAMINATION FEE: All applications must be accompanied by a money order, bank check, credit card payment, or by a completed fee waiver form. The examination-processing fee is $60 for applications received by midnight February 21, 2005. The fee for applications received after that date is $85. *Applications will not be accepted after April 4, 2005.* Payment by money order or bank check should be made payable to the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. Please print your name, address, social security number, and the examination announcement number on the front of the money order or bank check. Payments by Master Card and VISA are also accepted when applying via the web site or in person. NO CASH OR PERSONAL CHECKS.

Being army reserves have u been activated? do u qualify for vet status?
if u r willing to move to NYC or any where for that matter then u have almost unlimited options! good luck! This area of VA that I am in is always hiring!


----------

